# Mini-Herf with AF MAN and Cabo



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I had the pleasure of meeting with these BOTLs over the weekend at Habana House in Austin, TX. These are some cool guys with a great knowledge and appreciation for cigars as well as a great sense of humor! It was great having a smoke with you guys and again, I appreciate the sticks you gave me. Hope to see you again at a big Herf in Austin.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Isn't it great to hook up with CS gorillas you've only met/known online? Always a pleasure to place a face and personality with the "avatar".


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Pictures, we want to see pictures!!


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Pictures, we want to see pictures!!


Shucks, no pictures. My second or third time meeting with guys off CS without taking pics. Lesson learned.


----------

